# 2 training questions from a rookie puppy mama



## Otis2014 (Jun 7, 2014)

Otis is 4.5 months old. He's been a wonderful addition to our family, adjusting very well for the most part. He is crated at night and seems to like his crate, going in there on his own free will during the day with the door open. He seems to be the typical Hav and be very smart, already learning sit, stay, and come. 

He's doing great with housebreaking, notifying us for the most part when he needs to go out. Our problem is on 4 occasions he has peed in a bed! 3 times it was my bed (right where I sleep) and 1 time in my sons bed. Every time I am right there when it happens and it almost seems like he's so happy, digging away, getting comfy and then he squats and pees! What is this about?!? It's not after he's been scolded or anything...

Also, bones! He had an overnight with a friend who's dog had marrow bones. He loved it, so we got him one. He is VERY protective of it. Growls when we take it away etc. He hasn't bit but I don't want him too. Is there anything I should be doing to work on him and this behavior?

I know- in both of these situations there is an easy answer. Don't let him in our beds and don't give him bones! But my kids love when he "tucks" them in at night and I too thought it would be nice to not have him crated when I read before bed! And for the bones, I'd like to see him still be able to get them as he clearly enjoys them! 

Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Poor you, Otis2014 - I thought I had problems with Cuba peeing in her OWN bed!! So far she hasn't peed in mine, but I don't give her the chance. Personally, I would not allow her near any bed until she has learned where to pee and where not to pee. It isn't going to help her one bit if you give into your kids, just because they 'love it when he "tucks" them in at night'. Sorry, guys, this is NOT loveable and not helping your puppy to learn. When he knows what he can and can't do then you can allow him back on a bed, but NOT till then.

The bones: this is resource guarding. A far better explanation for it than I could possibly give, and help with stopping it, can be found here:
http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/theotherendoftheleash/resource-guarding-treatment-and-prevention

There are lots of others, but Patricia McConnell is good, I think. I'm sure others on this forum will have good advice, too. It's a well known dog behaviour - have a read of that article and you will understand a lot more about the whole subject.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah , you're right , don't let him on the beds. He's not totally learned indoor potty from outdoor. Re the bones, try to avoid marrow bones, they are not the safest , and make sure he gets only raw bones ,not cooked. It's best not to try to take anything from your dog\s mouth, unless an emergency. Here is a good article on resource guarding https://www.4pawsu.com/Donaldson.pdf and remember never punish a growl, like the article says. ha ha Lalla I see we posted at the same time lol


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine have sleep with me from day one. Yes we have had accidents but they learned not to. It just depends on what you can tolerate. You need to wash the bedding extra good so the sent is totally off the fabric. That is the same for rugs and all floors. But I'm the worst trainer on this forum and a sucker for a crying Havanese. Mine are four now and Have probably only peed maybe five times on my bed. It was worth it to me to have them next to me. Your little guy is probably excited and the kids are enforcing some play.Maybe bed's are for sleeping and play is for the ground?


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

No beds for me. I will never start that practice.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm happy to admit that I LOVE dogs sleeping on my bed and miss it; Tycho always used to sleep on my bed but when I got Cuba last year I banished them both downstairs while she was being housetrained. The one time I tried bringing them both back upstairs was a total disaster - she was so excited and over-hyped up that I lasted about half an hour and down they went again! It might have settled down, I suppose, but I wasn't in the mood to experiment, and perhaps I've grown out of wanting it now. Never say never, however, and maybe one day back they'll come.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi sleeps with me when Dave's not home, and when we stay in hotel rooms for shows. Dave is totally against dogs in the bed, so Kodi cuddles with us until bed time, then goes in his crate with a cookie.

But he wasn't allowed in the bed AT ALL until he was completely potty trained.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Kodi sleeps with me when Dave's not home, and when we stay in hotel rooms for shows. Dave is totally against dogs in the bed, so Kodi cuddles with us until bed time, then goes in his crate with a cookie.
> 
> But he wasn't allowed in the bed AT ALL until he was completely potty trained.


I'm thinking of swapping Richard for a cookie....!


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

No beds here whatsoever or furniture! Promised my husband that was one of the stipulations and I agreed! Good luck 

Nic & Darla


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> I'm thinking of swapping Richard for a cookie....!


Ha! I might do the same!!!


----------

